# Is your Betty Ready?



## natalie75 (May 6, 2008)

I went to my salon to have my eyebrows waxed and this was sitting on the counter!  

http://www.bettybeauty.com/?gclid=CN...FSJ3lgodXVX6gw

OMG I laughed so hard
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The girls said lots of women get it for valentines day, one lady did green for St. Patricks day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comes in HOT PINK too.


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

LMAO! I love the testimonials on the website! "Now I can't wait to shower at the gym or go to the doctor for a check up..."


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 6, 2008)

LoL there was a topic on this before.

I think its an absolutely worthless and pointless product. I can't believe women buy it, aside from a joke.

Having a forrest is bad enough, I don't want to have a lime green, hot pink, or bright blue forrest lol.
I'd probably forget I had dyed it and scare myself when i got undressed lol


----------



## KikiB (May 6, 2008)

Ummm...WHAT THE HECK?

This wins the award for being so utterly pointless it made me ROFL.


----------



## natalie75 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL there was a topic on this before.

I think its an absolutely worthless and pointless product. I can't believe women buy it, aside from a joke.

Having a forrest is bad enough, I don't want to have a lime green, hot pink, or bright blue forrest lol.
I'd probably forget I had dyed it and scare myself when i got undressed lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry if this has been posted, I did do a "Betty" search before I posted.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 6, 2008)

If you dye it green you'd really have a bush down there!


I'll be here all week.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 7, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f179/would-you-d...r-betty-64018/
hth!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Sorry if this has been posted, I did do a "Betty" search before I posted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no. Thats not why I said it. I just remember there was a long topic on it before.


----------



## genie707 (May 7, 2008)

omg hahahahaaha r u serious???


----------



## ilurvemakeup (May 7, 2008)

Gross lol


----------



## Paramnesia (May 7, 2008)

I love how it says 'great gift idea' lol...


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2008)

LOL...I love the Bridal Betty products.  _"Something old, something new, something borrowed, something Bridal Betty Blue."_

I would do it.  I like to do different, weird things.  I especially like the stencils.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 7, 2008)

LMAOOOO!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 7, 2008)

Hell, I'd prefer for Betty to be bald, no way I'm gonna use some dye, LMAO


----------



## Paramnesia (May 7, 2008)

I'd like to see how a guy would react to blue or green hair down there lol.


----------



## KikiB (May 11, 2008)

Well something like this would be utterly pointless to me because my M.O. is "Just Say No...To Hair "Down There"".


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 12, 2008)

I'd definitely rather have blue pubic hair than look like a pre-teen, but that doesn't mean I'd dye my pubic hair! I can't even imagine how horribly embarrassed I'd be if I used the product and people found out!!


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

lol
This is really weird! I don't like having any hair there.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 12, 2008)

I'd do it for kicks. 

As for "no hair down their" that's for little girls IMO.

I used to be caught up in the craze because "all my friends were doing it" but I grew out of that. 

I'd prefer to trim the hedges, not scorch the Earth.


----------



## TrueRiot (May 12, 2008)

I'm definitely in the minority! I find the whole dyeing entire bush thing to be a little odd, but I have had this craving to stencil a heart down there and dye it fuschia. I think I'm going to do it, you only live once! But I'm weird like that. Don't mind me...carry on...


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 15, 2008)

Lol I saw this at a store and had to do a double take.. the things people come up with!


----------



## Loveleighe (May 16, 2008)

lol some woman came into my salon last month and her and her friend said they were the creators and they wanted us to start carrying it. It was blue... we almost got it until we found out it was not for the hair on your head but it was the big joke for a few days


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

HAHA! This is cool, I really think pink would be great!
Would be a flash for the men eyes :O


----------



## kokometro (May 19, 2008)

No Jungles.  Shave the Britney.


----------



## Lerina (May 19, 2008)

Hahahaha. That's rather odd, but definitely interesting.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2008)

the t shirts and the hats r the most weird for me heh
i can't imagine anyone wanting to wear them apart from if you were a promo girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




can just imagine random strangers coming up to u and going 'whats a betty???' lol


----------



## adela88 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'd do it for kicks. 

As for "no hair down their" that's for little girls IMO.

I used to be caught up in the craze because "all my friends were doing it" but I grew out of that. 

I'd prefer to trim the hedges, not scorch the Earth._

 

thankyou! i think its gross how alot of men want it bald down there,it almost freaks me out becuase it literally looks like i havnt hit puberty
i have blonde hair and really light hair down-there; most guys ive been with actully prefered it just trimmed rather than nothing at all
 i still want that pink one..although wouldnt it look like candyfloss if i let it grow out lol


----------



## persephonewillo (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_
I'd prefer to trim the hedges, not scorch the Earth._

 
LMAO!


----------

